
Why Chicago train tracks are being set on fire - comex
https://www.cnn.com/videos/weather/2019/01/30/chicago-train-tracks-fire-newsource-orig.cnn
======
MiddleEndian
Pretty neat. They've done that in Boston too to clear off ice on the Green
Line.

------
zamadatix
"...because the extreme cold shrinks the tracks causing them to separate".

